
Show HN: One Glove, a not for profit mission to reclaim missing gloves - senoroink
http://oneglove.love/
======
sjs382
Haha, htis takes me waaaay back! About a decade ago at Dorkbot Pittsburgh, I
saw Jennifer Gooch give a presentation about an identical project, called One
Cold Hand. Dorkbot's website seems to have gone away, but I'll see if I can
track down a video of the presentation.

Some info: [http://www.post-gazette.com/frontpage/2007/12/01/CMU-
student...](http://www.post-gazette.com/frontpage/2007/12/01/CMU-student-
creates-Web-site-for-collection-and-hopeful-reunion-of-Pittsburgh-s-lost-
gloves/stories/200712010194)

More info: [http://mslk.com/reactions/one-cold-
hand/](http://mslk.com/reactions/one-cold-hand/)

Edit: Found it, I think. The archive is fairly slow for me right now and I
haven't had a chance to watch what's at this link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20100706193602/http://www.allart...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100706193602/http://www.allartburns.org/dorkbot/dorkbot-200801-jenn.m4v)

~~~
senoroink
Oh very cool! I would love to see that video. I definitely don't think my idea
was original but can hopefully be more successful with the outreach of social
media by today's standards.

~~~
sjs382
No worries about it being unoriginal. It's a great idea and obviously left an
impression on me 8 years ago. :)

------
senoroink
Thank you codrops for the demo on the keyframe animations [1]

[1] - [http://tympanus.net/codrops-
playground/yoksel/Y0FaGpOi/edito...](http://tympanus.net/codrops-
playground/yoksel/Y0FaGpOi/editor/html,css,result)

